

RESTless: a robust, simplified alternative to ember-data - tytyty
https://github.com/endlessinc/ember-restless

======
Osiris
I've been using jQuery to handle JSON API requests in my Ember app. This looks
like a promising alternative. Ember-data has been in too much flux to use.

------
aCa
Looks promising, might be an alternative to create your won jquery
implementation.

------
anonfunction
Just what I wanted. Hopefully this project will get swallowed up by ember
core.

